# Onkyo HT-S5200



## kpinks (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello, I am fairly new at setting up Home Theatres. I just bought a Onkyo HT-S5200 7.1 ch home theatre. I set it all up, ran the speaker calibration, everything was fine. But when I play DVD movie, there is no sound coming from the right rear surround sound speaker. I checked my connections again, still no sound. Tried the TV, still no sound from speaker. Switched speakers, still no sound in right. Tried speaker wires from left rear surround speaker, now I have sound. So it appears as if the connection on the back of the A/V receiver is bad?
Am I missing something? When the calibration is run, I can hear the "test" tone coming from that speaker, just doeesn't work with TV or DVD?
Also, when I select the tuner on the remote, the radio is very loud compared to the TV and DVD? Is this right?
I am not using HDMI, or digital optical, only coax for audio from DVD.
Please help
Kev


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like maybe you don't have the right connection, or you just haven't selected the right input/surround option on the AVR.

Double check the manual. I did get a dolby digital signal from a comcast box and coaxial digital cable once, so it can work, but you can get HDMI cables really cheap from monoprice.com


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Kev, Welcome to the Shack.

the on thing that you need to be sure about is that you have all the speakers connected to the proper terminals on the back of the receiver. There is a difference between the surround back and the surround side outputs in that placement is different for the speakers. 
if the receiver is sending a test tone to the speaker it is not likely that there is a problem with the receiver its self. 
Do you have a DVD that has a THX optimizer calibration setup on it?


----------



## kpinks (Jul 26, 2010)

It's just a low end Sony DVD player, no digital optical only coax audio.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

there is no audible difference between digital optical and coax it is still a digital signal so no issue there. Make sure that the DVD players audio output setting is set to bitstream in the user menu.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If your receiver has a test signal, where it sends pink noise, a "static" sound to wall speakers, does your surround work then?


----------



## kpinks (Jul 26, 2010)

I finally got it working, for some reason the default set-up had that one speaker turned off?
Thx for all your help
Kev


----------

